# Halloween TV Specials 2013



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the latest news ya'll. Super excited for making monsters to return as well as all the halloween specials and a halloween toy hunter episode!

Travel Channel Hosts the Ultimate Halloween Celebration - the Third Annual "Weekends to Die For" Programming Event Beginning Friday, September 27


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pretty Cool lineup....can't wait to watch them!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for posting.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

FYI folks if you're interested, Halloween Wars is on Food Network starting on October 6th.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Thanks for the heads up! Here's a little more information about the show:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/halloween-wars/index.html


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

thank you! I was hoping to catch it this year cause I only caught one episode last year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw advertisement on the abc Family Channel is starting their 13 days of Halloween on October 19th.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Syfy Channel brings back their "31 Days of Halloween" all throughout October. Over 600 hours of "Bloodcurdling Programing"...as they put it. *_


----------



## WeirdlyGruesome (Aug 16, 2013)

Toy Story of Terror October 15th on ABC!

Here's the trailer...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Simpson's "Treehouse of Horror" episode is airing on October 6:

http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Treehouse_of_Horror_XXIV


----------



## WeirdlyGruesome (Aug 16, 2013)

So glad they finally got the Halloween episode of the Simpson's BEFORE Halloween!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Not only what's on regular TV but it's that time to bust out the Rosanne Halloween DVD again! And then there's my special folder of Halloween episodes from TV shows like, Cheers, Home Improvement(which should have a Halloween only DVD) Night Court, and a host of others. If you look online for Halloween TV Pack 1 you can get it yourself and I think the Rosanne ones are in there. Since ethics are involved with this I won't tell you how or where to get it but you can if you want!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I wish some channel, ANY channel, would show "The Halloween Tree" again....a fantastic story, a touch of history, an every broadening circle of different cultures around the world and life and death.....Plus it has Ray Bradbury & Leonard Nimoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

MapThePlanet said:


> I wish some channel, ANY channel, would show "The Halloween Tree" again....a fantastic story, a touch of history, an every broadening circle of different cultures around the world and life and death.....Plus it has Ray Bradbury & Leonard Nimoy!


It appears you can watch it on line here:

http://www.ovguide.com/the-halloween-tree-9202a8c04000641f8000000000c7583b


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

mroct31 said:


> Not only what's on regular TV but it's that time to bust out the Rosanne Halloween DVD again! And then there's my special folder of Halloween episodes from TV shows like, Cheers, Home Improvement(which should have a Halloween only DVD) Night Court, and a host of others. If you look online for Halloween TV Pack 1 you can get it yourself and I think the Rosanne ones are in there. Since ethics are involved with this I won't tell you how or where to get it but you can if you want!


I have both editions of that roseanne Halloween special dvd. I watch that all through the year. Not only is roseanne my favorite tv show ever but the Halloween episodes (especially the first one) are outstanding!!


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

How many of you watch Making Monsters? We got an awesome idea from the giant clown prop on there. It retailed at over 3 grand, and we made it for 40 dollars. Great show! Haha!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Roxy! I found a couple of other links as well!


----------

